# manic panic??



## TRES TEAL (Mar 29, 2006)

has anyone tried their cosmetics? they have  a few eyeshadows that id love to buy , but i dont know if they are any good... also how are their lipsticks if any1 has tried  those?? thanx !!


----------



## user3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh I didn't know they did make up too. I thought it was just hair stuff.

For those that would like to see the line here is the link > Manic Panic
Many of the items can be purchased online. Just click on the item and you will see a link that will take you to this site for buying online.
http://www.manicpanic.biz/SonyUltraviolet.htm


Oh I love the lashes.

Sorry I am not much help but let me know if you do get some of the items.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 2, 2006)

i second the lashes, they are so hot!


----------



## metal_romantic (May 16, 2009)

I've got quite a few things on order (can't buy it where I live, have to buy it online from the US) so I can review them when they come. I know it's an old thread but I want to chat about this brand


----------



## gremlin (May 16, 2009)

I have their Virgin white powder compact and it's really good. The packaging is cute and the powder can go on light so you can use it as a matte highlighter. 

I'd like to hear about their eyeshadows and mascaras if anyone has them.


----------



## swaly (May 16, 2009)

I was interested in buying all their oddly-colored lipsticks earlier this year, and a lot of people and reviews told me that most of them go on very sheer. I was looking for bright, rich greens/blues/purples/blacks, but swatches/pics told me that almost all of them just leave a faint shimmery tint on your lips.

That's all I can help you with!

I love their hair dye, though!


----------



## metal_romantic (May 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I was interested in buying all their oddly-colored lipsticks earlier this year, and a lot of people and reviews told me that most of them go on very sheer. I was looking for bright, rich greens/blues/purples/blacks, but swatches/pics told me that almost all of them just leave a faint shimmery tint on your lips.

That's all I can help you with!

I love their hair dye, though!_

 
What I heard on Makeup Alley was that they will build up to a strong colour if you apply more coats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I sure hope so as I have ordered 7 of them.... (matte reds, black, purple, pink)

I am going to get the 2 "paintbox" pallettes (glittery pressed eyeshadow, not paint, lol) so I can let you all know what they are like once I get them.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 17, 2009)

They are a good size but the one I have is kind of light. I have a silver one, I have not tried the others. I had a friend that loved their lipsticks-but that was YEARS ago, lol.  I used to use their goth white powder too.  Ah, the memories.


----------



## darklocke (May 17, 2009)

I have a couple of lipsticks from Manic Panic, and I think they're really dry - I don't like them at all. They're not sheer at all.


----------



## Vixxan (May 20, 2009)

I purchased three lipsticks from Manic Panic: Blood Red, Kiss of Death and Black Rose. I have no complaints with these at all.  They are true to color the staying power is descent. Kiss of death has become my favorite deep red lipstick.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 4, 2009)

Some Manic Panic colors are definitely a little dry and chalky, so you really should find a shop that sells them and test them out. I was recently at a costume shop and I tested out about 10 MP colors, but only found a few that I liked. The ones that were good, however, were GREAT, and I ended up buying Poison Ivy (a nice, medium green) and Neon Orange (just what it sounds like!) for super-cheap prices.

But...the guy at the counter said Manic Panic is going out of business. D: Their stuff is, again, hit or miss for me, but I rely on their Virgin (white) eyeliner; I refuse to use any other white liner. Does anybody know if this is true? I checked their website and I can't find a note about them going out of business.


----------



## kathyp (Nov 5, 2009)

The lipsticks are dry but they're incredibly saturated. (The ones with the shiner finish have a better "feel" than the mattes.) 

I wore a color called "Blue Valentine" for a while. Really pretty vibrant pink with subtle blue shimmer.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Nov 5, 2009)

I never tried the eye products, but the lipsticks are decent (a little dark and sometimes a few inconsistencies, but decent in general). I wear their After midnight Blue and Hells Bells lipsticks when I costume. I'm wearing it in my avatar and in my picture on the Best of Best page (I think).

The foundation always had good coverage and wear, but it's not oil free.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 6, 2009)

I own the black lipstick in Raven - I'm not sure if it caused it, but I wore it for Halloween and during the night I noticed my lips cracking and flaking like crazy. Its almost a week later and they're still cracking, even with major lip treatments to try to make them better. 

The payoff was great - I bought it so I wouldn't have to pay for the black in MAC's Style Black Collection....cheaper. Its pretty opaque and only goes sheer towards the inside of your lip (since its moist). A lip primer might fix that. I also used a black liner to line beforehand.

I also have the Manic Panic eyeshadow in Night Queen - nice if you like hella sparkles. All of their snap top eyeshadows are like this. 

I've also owned the red blush pan - I used it as an eyeshadow (way back in the day before I could find actual red eyeshadow). The colour build up takes awhile, but again, this was way back, so I never even heard of primer. 

I've tested their pigment glitters and some are eye approved, but again, I'd double check beforehand.

Some of the foundation and compacts look like they'd work for people under NC/NW 25....I wouldn't recommend anyone over that to use it....wouldn't turn out as nice IMO.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kragey* 

 
_Some Manic Panic colors are definitely a little dry and chalky, so you really should find a shop that sells them and test them out. I was recently at a costume shop and I tested out about 10 MP colors, but only found a few that I liked. The ones that were good, however, were GREAT, and I ended up buying Poison Ivy (a nice, medium green) and Neon Orange (just what it sounds like!) for super-cheap prices.

But...the guy at the counter said Manic Panic is going out of business. D: Their stuff is, again, hit or miss for me, but I rely on their Virgin (white) eyeliner; I refuse to use any other white liner. Does anybody know if this is true? I checked their website and I can't find a note about them going out of business._

 
I just called one of the [major] goth stores here in Toronto and the girl who owns it said that she hasn't heard anything about it going out of business - she actually said that she thinks its quite the opposite because apparently they were involved in the movie, Whip It, that just came out. She orders directly from the supplier so I guess they might've told her by now? I dunno....I also know that some companies don't always like to announce that they're going out of business typically until RIGHT before it happens.

Many try emailing Tish or Snooky? There's probably a contact area somewhere on the site.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I just called one of the [major] goth stores here in Toronto and the girl who owns it said that she hasn't heard anything about it going out of business - she actually said that she thinks its quite the opposite because apparently they were involved in the movie, Whip It, that just came out. She orders directly from the supplier so I guess they might've told her by now? I dunno....I also know that some companies don't always like to announce that they're going out of business typically until RIGHT before it happens.

Many try emailing Tish or Snooky? There's probably a contact area somewhere on the site._

 
Ah, thanks! That's a good idea; I'll e-mail them to make sure. I can't imagine them going out of business with such a huge cult following, especially with regards to their hair dyes.


----------



## Meisje (Nov 9, 2009)

Maybe they're just d/c the makeup line? The dye is available in tonnes of places (there's a Shoppers here that has it, and at an accessories store in the mall) and it seems pretty popular.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm the eyeshadows look familiar... Oh yah it's Ladyburd.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Hmm the eyeshadows look familiar... Oh yah it's Ladyburd._

 

Huh, really? I've been buying Manic Panic products for years, so I never would've guessed.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 14, 2009)

The glitter shadows are definitely ladyburd


----------



## Kragey (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, that might explain my confusion. I don't buy glitter eyeshadows; they strike me as a product that's almost always bound to be crap.

Does this mean Manic Panic's eyeliner in Virgin may be sold by somebody else a little cheaper? Because I really do love that liner and depend on it.


----------



## nebbish (Nov 28, 2009)

I've been interested in trying the MP makeup, buuut ... Their hair color leaves something to be desired & I just sort of assumed their makeup would, too, I suppose.
I've been dying my hair snazzy bright colors for YEARS & MP is what I go to when I'm desperate and Hot Topic [for Special Effects or RAW!] is already closed.

Like I said, that's their hair dye. Their makeup may be fabulous.


----------



## Avozilla (Apr 4, 2010)

I have their vampire red blush and I actually use it as an eyeshadow. It's got a really good payoff.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 5, 2010)

I LOVE their hairdye, Atomic Turquoise has literally saved me hours of redying time over the last year, its staying power is fantastic.

The only cosmetic item I have tried of theirs is a loose blue UVglow glitter. It was horrible, no matter what you tried, it didnt stay in place....and the flakes are so chunky and just not nice.


----------

